
Trump suspends H1B and non-immigrant visas - bajaj
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/22/us/politics/trump-h1b-work-visas.html
======
wafflesraccoon
There is already a thread about this

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23605557)

~~~
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23585596](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23585596)
and probably others

------
yboris
What horrible wording they have:

> Trump Suspends Visas Allowing Hundreds of Thousands of Foreigners to Work in
> the U.S.

"[X] suspends [A] allowing [B]"

So, what's doing the allowing, the [X] or [A]? Super ambiguous unless you
already know or read the article!

~~~
messe
Strangely, the title of the page has "that allow for" instead of "allowing".

